# [SOLVED] Ports won't open?



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm on a windows desktop.
I am trying to host a minecraft server. 
So I have to port forward. Which I've done.
My router is a linksys e1200
I have a static IP on my desktop which is 
192.168.1.134
The port I am trying to forward is 25565

So the forward details are

Application name: MC
Protocol: Both
Sourcenet: empty
port from: 25565
ip address: 192.168.1.134
port to: 25565

I've also made firewall exceptions.
One rule for tcp and one rule for udp

But when I use a port checker it doesnt work.
Any help?


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Ports won't open?*

Did you enable Upnp in your router? did you add the port number in Windows Firewall?

Do you have another other 3rd party firewall installed in Windows or have in the past?


----------



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Ports won't open?*



JackBauer_24 said:


> Did you enable Upnp in your router? did you add the port number in Windows Firewall?
> 
> Do you have another other 3rd party firewall installed in Windows or have in the past?


upnp is nabled
I added the port twice into my firewall
tcp 25565 and udp 25565
I have no other firewalls, just windows firewall


----------



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Ports won't open?*

I can't edit my post, but now I've tried turning off the firewall completely.
Then I go to canyouseeme and when I check port 25565, it says connection refused.
But when I have my firewall on, it just says connection timed out.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Ports won't open?*

From what your saying it appears you did it correctly as described here Port Forwarding the Cisco Linksys-E1200 Router for Minecraft Server might be worth checking the settings saved


----------

